
CRISPR Might Not Work in People Due to Natural Immunity - sethbannon
https://www.technologyreview.com/the-download/609904/uh-oh-crispr-might-not-work-in-people/
======
danieltillett
This is the least problematic reason for CRISPR not working - the major one is
getting the constructs into every cell you want to target.

